# Malamute/Lab pups need homes asap



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

I've been in contact with someone who rescued two seven week old Malamute/Lab mixes and their six month old older sister from being sent off to animal control. She cannot keep the dogs herself and needs to place them as soon as possible, or it may be inevitable for them to end up going to the shelter. And let's face it - puppy or no puppy, large, black dogs do not have a very high chance of adoption, especially when they are a mixed breed. 

These little guys need homes *soon.* If anyone could help out or direct me to someone who might be able to, please let me know. 

Located in Lafayette, Indiana.

Six month old girl:









Seven week old male:









Seven week old female (*may* have a home):


----------



## Bailey08 (Aug 12, 2008)

This KILLS me. I really can't take in a puppy since Bailey is still a puppy himself, not to mention we don't really have the space. But god, those poor little babies.

Aren't there any no kill shelters/rescues that have room?


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

There is a no-kill shelter in Valparaiso, IN. It's about a 3 hour drive from Lafayette.


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

I _think_ the pups may have found new homes (if the homes work out). Hooray!  

Thanks for the thoughts, guys. I had previously looked around at rescues, but I hadn't even thought about a no-kill shelter. I will keep that in mind for any future dogs I run across that need homes.


----------



## Bailey08 (Aug 12, 2008)

YAY! That makes my day!   Please keep us updated.

Honestly, I don't know how all of these shelter/rescue volunteers do it, and I truly admire them for it. It's heartbraking work. 

(And omg I want to squish that little girl!)


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

I just received word back from the woman who was fostering them. They decided to keep the little girl pup, the little boy pup found a home, and the older female is in a rescue in Brownsburg, I do believe. Hooray!


----------



## Bailey08 (Aug 12, 2008)

Yay! Thanks so much for updating.


----------

